

Perl Documentation in Terms of Tasks - Mithaldu
http://www.modernperlbooks.com/mt/2011/12/perl-documentation-in-terms-of-tasks.html

======
peteretep
I met a guy at a party recently, and after some discussion it transpired that
he was a Perl developer, and he and his partner sold a Perl-based product
they'd been building for 10 years.

And yet ... there was no involvement in the Perl community. No Moose, no
Catalyst, no DBIx::Class, no Plack.

Almost puts me in mind to discussions of GNU/Linux. How much of a user's
experience is the GNU tools, and how much the Linux kernel and layout?

When I say I'm a Perl programmer, Perl the language is fun and expressive, and
I enjoy using it, but what makes it suitable for large, difficult problems as
well as quick hacks is CPAN. Maybe we should stop talking about Perl, and
start talking about CPAN/Perl?

~~~
Mithaldu
To quote mst: The language is called CPAN, perl is just the VM to run it on.

Also, as for your anecdote: That's fairly understandable. Plack, Moose, etc.
are relatively new developments and despite naysayer's claims that Perl is
stagnating, a ridiculous amount of deep-reaching changehas occured in the past
6 years. If they started 10 years ago, it's understandable that they aren't
using any of these things.

They could however still benefit greatly from them by identifying part of the
infrastructure of their product they could easily swap out for third-party
components.

As well, in another 10 years, it's likely everyone will be using modules now
considered modern, and completely different modules will be considered en
vogue then.

